# Newbie



## kerryridley (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi
So, we have made a decision to try and escape the UK. Crime is on an increase, we spend more time apart as a family together and we want a better life for ourselves and our child (he's 11).

We're at the very beginning of our venture and just really starting to look into everything so thought it would be a good idea to join a forum.

Can anyone offer any advice to us who have made the move from the UK. Obviously we need to secure jobs and learn the language before and we're fully aware that this is going to take time and not happen over night.

One of my main questions is around schooling? Our son is just about to start high school in September, is it better to find an international school for him in Portugal and pay the costs or are the Portuguese schools sufficient?

Were also thinking of setting up a business (coffee shop), advice on whether anyone thinks this would work or is a silly idea?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Kerry


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

Portugal is a magnificent country to live in but it does have some drawbacks in as much as work is scarce (especially) in the less expensive areas & if you're not fluent in the language so don't expect finding jobs to be easy here. 

As for coffee shops, the language issue is also a problem there & as you might know, most villages, let alone towns will have several of them so you have a lot of competition and I'd guess profit margins are low when you can buy 2 coffees & 2 cakes or empadas for about €3 & a plate of the day 3 course lunch for about €6 or €7. 

You might be better exploring whether you can earn a living online somehow or using a special skill etc. 

That said, if you can find a way to make it work for you, then you'll be in the next best thing to paradise.


----------

